# bicimoto



## jazyk

Vi no fórum espanhol que eles chamam de bicimoto o que, pelo que entendi, é uma moto que pode ser pedalada como bicicleta. Acho que nunca а vi por estas bandas. Vocês já а viram aqui no Brasil, e caso а tenham visto, que nome lhe damos?


----------



## Tomby

Jazyk: nunca ouvi a palavra "bicimoto". Deve ser uma palavra usada na América. 
Em Espanha chama-se "velomotor" ou também "ciclomotor". Segundo o DRAE é uma bicicleta provista de um pequeno motor. Nesta altura existem poucas "viaturas" deste tipo. Faz anos (30 ou mais) havia muitas e popularmente eram conhecidas como "mosquitos". Sinto muito, mas não sei o nome em português.
Penso que cedo estarão à moda novamente porque são muito úteis em cidades com ruas inclinadas como Lisboa. Além disso são muito económicas. Eu tive uma de origem francesa cujo depósito de gasolina era de 1,25 litros.
Boa semana! 

P.S.- Não confundir com os ciclomotores com motor de 50 c.c. sem pedais que precisam de licença ou carta de motas de Trânsito para o seu uso.


----------



## Vanda

Pra mim é novidade, mas o são google mostra que se pode comprar que garantem a pronta entrega no Brasil, portanto já deve haver algumas dando sopa por aí...


----------



## jazyk

Como apontou Tombatossals, ciclomotor já ouvi, mas não sei se já vi algum por aí.


----------



## defne

Disculpen, mais o meu portugues e muito ruin. Vou tentar na miña lingua: En Argentina había hace unos treinta años bicimotos (unas bicicletas con pequeño motor que podía usarse alternativamente (se podía pedalear como en una bicicleta común o bien andar con motor). Hoy no hay más pero eran muy prácticas. Como menciona uno de los miembros, no eran pequeños ciclomotores sino bicicletas.
¡Me han hecho volver a la infancia!


----------



## moura

Julgo que se trata das "scooters".


----------



## Vanda

Acho que não, Moura. Scooters são as antigas "lambretas". 
Agora estou me lembrando que, quando mais nova, tínhamos as mobiletes que, estou pensando nisso agora, podem ser as tais bicimotos. Meu pai tinha uma.


----------



## moura

Vanda said:


> Acho que não, Moura. Scooters são as antigas "lambretas".
> Agora estou me lembrando que, quando mais nova, tínhamos as mobiletes que, estou pensando nisso agora, podem ser as tais bicimotos. Meu pai tinha uma.


 

Sim, devo ter feito confusão.
Em Portugal estas biciletas designam-se "velocípedes" embora esta seja uma designação mais oficial. Acho que lhes podemos chamar bicicletas motorizadas ou a motor.


----------



## Vanda

Que engraçado! Velocípede para nós é brinquedo de criança. Modelo mais antigo.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda, a primeira foto web da sua mensagem, praticamente podemos dizer que é uma bicimoto. Quando era preciso subir por uma rua inclinada o motor ajudava. Numa rua horizontal funcionava como uma bicicleta. Eu tive uma "velosolex" cujo motor ficava em frente do guidom e funcionava com o simples contacto com o pneu dianteiro. 
*Moura*: para mim um scooter é a "lambretta" ou a "vespa", motas populares de fabricação italiana. 
Cumprimentos!  

P.S.- A seguir coloco duas fotos duma bicimoto Velosolex, que a publicidade dizia: _ser divertida, econômica quase ...  _


----------



## moura

Vanda said:


> Que engraçado! Velocípede para nós é brinquedo de criança. Modelo mais antigo.


 
Aqui chamamos-lhe triciclo (deve ser porque tem 3 rodinhas)


----------



## Vanda

Ah, temos também o triciclo (pra crianças bem pequenas) e o velocípede. Deixa eu tentar achar ambos modelos.


----------



## lampiao

Este veiculo não é uma scooter. É mesmo uma mistura entre bicicleta e mota. Na terra do meu avô (Algarve) chamam a isto "bicicleta a motor"


----------



## jazyk

Em Portugal a chamam de "mot*a*"? Interessante.


----------



## moura

Sim, também se pode dizer mota. Ou lambreta. Recordo-me a propósito de um poema do poeta português António Gedeão, que tem uns versos onde rima Leonoreta com lambreta:

"Fuge, fuge, Leonoreta,
vai na brasa de lambreta"

Podem ver o poema aqui. É muito giro (não seria giro o termo mais apropriado para o classificar, mas é o que me ocorre


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> Em Portugal a chamam de "mot*a*"? Interessante.



Sim, por aqui coexistem duas formas abreviadas de motocicleta: 

1. *mota - *termo mais popular/informal;
2. *moto

*Quanto a "bicimoto", não sei se existe aportuguesamento para esta palavra. Já ouvi "mobylette", que julgo ser o termo francês. 
Como diz Tombatossals, "Não confundir com os ciclomotores com motor de 50 c.c.*[por cá, conhecidas por "motorizadas" ou "bicicletas a motor"] *sem pedais que precisam de licença ou carta de motas de Trânsito para o seu uso."


----------



## jazyk

> "Fuge, fuge, Leonoreta,
> vai na brasa de lambreta"


Está em algum dialeto?


----------



## moura

jazyk said:


> Está em algum dialeto?


 
Bom-dia Jazyk

Julgo que o termo "fuge" é uma forma antiga do português do verbo fugir  - "foge". Pode encontrar-se em Os Lusíadas, e neste artigo existe uma nota dedicada a ele:

*61.2-5
*“...​​_fuge, fuge, _Lusitano”: forma antiga e ainda hoje empregada pelo
povo; “Fuge, que o vento e o Céu te favorece”: sujeito do plural
concordar com o verbo no singular.

Em relação ao nome "Leonoreta" este terá também raízes antigas, encontrando-se por exemplo na obra "Amadis de Gaula".​


----------



## jazyk

Muito obrigado pelas informações, Moura.


----------

